# Garmin Edge not Uploading Rides



## JtB (17 Apr 2016)

Does anyone else have problems at the moment uploading their rides wirelessly (via BT or WiFi) to Garmin Connect from their Edge device?

I've just updated the software to version 8.00 in my Edge 1000 and I'm currently having to connect the device to the computer and synch via USB in order to upload my rides. Unfortunately wireless ride uploads no-longer seem to be working.


----------



## jowwy (17 Apr 2016)

JtB said:


> Does anyone else have problems at the moment uploading their rides wirelessly (via BT or WiFi) to Garmin Connect from their Edge device?
> 
> I've just updated the software to version 8.00 in my Edge 1000 and I'm currently having to connect the device to the computer and synch via USB in order to upload my rides. Unfortunately wireless ride uploads no-longer seem to be working.


Mine was all good today with the 510


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Apr 2016)

Mine has been playing up for a while. I now have to open Garmin Connect on my phone each time I want to connect. Previously, it just worked.


----------



## HLaB (17 Apr 2016)

Updated Thursday and I've uploaded a couple of rides since via wifi no problem.


----------



## Bollo (17 Apr 2016)

Same here - uploaded form my 520 via the iPad at around 19:00. It has played silly buggers said in the past though for no obvious reason.


----------



## jowwy (17 Apr 2016)

Bollo said:


> Same here - uploaded form my 520 via the iPad at around 19:00. It has played silly buggers said in the past though for no obvious reason.


I cant get mine to upload through bluetooth and ipad


----------



## Hyslop (17 Apr 2016)

Mine(500)does as it pleases,currently,all going well,but I'm rapidly losing faith in Garmin,frankly,its always seemed a bit temperamental


----------



## JtB (18 Apr 2016)

@User, did your update happen via WiFi directly? Or Bluetooth on your smartphone?

There's something strange with my smartphone configuration.

If I open up the Connect App on my Android phone to check that the device is connected, then I notice that it is connected but that it's continually Synching without ever making any progress.

If however I connect my device to the Connect site via my computer (using the USB lead) then there's nothing to sync.

Anyway, let's see if I get anywhere on the Garmin forum.


----------



## User33236 (18 Apr 2016)

I had no issue uploading from my 1000 via bluetooth on my iPhone whilst sitting in the car after my ride yesterday.


----------



## JtB (18 Apr 2016)

It seems my issue is specific to BT uploads since my Edge 1000 will upload rides via WiFi directly if I switch BT off on my phone. Now I think about it, these problems started round about the same time the Android Connect App upgraded to the latest version on my phone.


----------



## toffee (18 Apr 2016)

I have an 810. I get this very now and then with my phone which is a Samsung s4, I just leave them to go through the syncing thing and then it just works next time.

Derek


----------



## JtB (18 Apr 2016)

I left the Edge and the phone synching overnight, but still zero progress by the following morning.


----------



## toffee (26 Apr 2016)

JtB said:


> Does anyone else have problems at the moment uploading their rides wirelessly (via BT or WiFi) to Garmin Connect from their Edge device?
> 
> I've just updated the software to version 8.00 in my Edge 1000 and I'm currently having to connect the device to the computer and synch via USB in order to upload my rides. Unfortunately wireless ride uploads no-longer seem to be working.



Despite me saying up thread that mine sorts itself out by just leaving it, Mrs T, who also has a Edge 810 now has this problem. 

They started when she upgraded her phone from a iPhone 5c to a iPhone 6s.

Now it will not update via Bluetooth, it pairs with the iPhone but the software connect app wont talk to the Garmin.

It also wont now sync with the Garmin connect website via Express.

The only way to update her rides at the moment is to use the file import in Connect.

Anyone else got the problem?

Derek


----------



## Tiny01 (20 May 2016)

My edge 1000 playing up now as well , always used to connect to my wi fi at home as soon as I was in range & post the ride on garmin connect / Strava now it won't upload automatically & I have to plug the lead in & upload via the USB port 

Any ideas anyone , my software is all updated


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2016)

Just a pointer.

Garmin used to always bugger up the devices with firmware updates. Don't ever get the latest update until you've checked out the forum.

I guess that's not changed. Garmin nearly killed the 705 with one update, so bad, everyone was told to downgrade. It lost connection in trees (never did that before) and didn't use the GSC10 sensor when that happened, so chunks of rides and data missing. They eventually sorted it.


----------



## russ.will (21 May 2016)

My 810 is really juppy with automatic uploads.

Initially I thought it might be because I'd started wearing a Huwawei Android Wear watch and something wasn't agreeing with that, the 810 and the Nexus 6p.

For some reason, the phone keeps disconnecting/reconnecting during a ride and it's bloody annoying. Thing is as everything else that can connect to the phone (watch, car, TV, headphones, Bluesound Node, Wahoo Rflct) do so perfectly and quite often simultaneously, I'm pretty damn sure it's the Garmin. 

Otherwise, I rather like it.

Russell


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 May 2016)

My garmin 810 will upload but have to go into the app and do it from there. Used to do it automatically but not from new, was after a couple of firmware updates but now its back to same. This is on iOS so might be phone related as that has had a few updates since. I should do a factory reset on the device and see if it cures issues. Always with any device in the past that had new firmware it was a recommendation to do a reset ?


----------



## Roaders (16 Jun 2016)

I've been getting this for a while with my Edge 1000. I only have it connected with bluetooth. At the end of my ride it is still connected to my phone but intermittently doesn't upload the ride. It usually uploads it at the end of the day when I cycle home and I turn the computer back on. My rides always seem to upload at the start of the next ride, not the end of the ride.

:-(


----------



## Tiny01 (16 Jun 2016)

My edge 1000 seems faultless again now , I hit end ride > save ride > when in range of my wifi > ride uploaded to my Strava account job done


----------



## JtB (16 Jun 2016)

My WiFi uploads work flawlessly, the issue is that I can't upload rides through my Android phone anymore. Suspicion is falling on my phone, but I just haven't been bothered so far to try installing the Mobile Connect App on a different phone to prove one way or another whether the fault lies with the phone or the device.


----------



## iancity (4 Nov 2016)

toffee said:


> Despite me saying up thread that mine sorts itself out by just leaving it, Mrs T, who also has a Edge 810 now has this problem.
> 
> They started when she upgraded her phone from a iPhone 5c to a iPhone 6s.
> 
> ...



Toffee, exactly the same with me, so exasperated I dont know where to turn. Edge 520, wont sync to Garmin express (all I get is a message "There was an error syncing with Garmin connect", so tyr to sync on th eApp in Iphone 6 and still same problem, cant get the unit to sync with anything ...did you get anywhere with this?


----------



## toffee (5 Nov 2016)

iancity said:


> Toffee, exactly the same with me, so exasperated I dont know where to turn. Edge 520, wont sync to Garmin express (all I get is a message "There was an error syncing with Garmin connect", so tyr to sync on th eApp in Iphone 6 and still same problem, cant get the unit to sync with anything ...did you get anywhere with this?



Mrs T's works perfectly now, updates to the iPhone and Garmin seemed to have sorted it out.

Mine is now has is connection problems to my phone, an S4, and syncing is slow to Connect. I note though that it is telling me that an update to the firmware is available.

Derek


----------



## JtB (5 Nov 2016)

I've been off the bike for nearly 3 months with a prolapsed disc, but I noticed on the last few rides I did that my original problem had sorted itself out. I don't know whether it was an update to the Mobile Connect App or a firmware update to the Garmin Edge device that did the trick, but all was working again.


----------



## tobykenobi (15 Nov 2016)

I've had loads of problems with my 810 and Bluetooth. Very erratic. I thought it might be to do with having a Windows Phone but I see from this and other forums that iPhone and Android users also get the issue.

I upload by attaching the device to my PC with the USB cable (need to charge it after a ride anyway) and opening the Garmin Express Windows desktop programme. 

I see the Garmin Connect app has been updated recently so I'll give it another go.


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Nov 2016)

all working fine now for me 810 and iPhone. Software updates on all devices appeared to have fixed this. Uploads every time now for me, only plug in to charge.


----------



## tobykenobi (17 Nov 2016)

MrGrumpy said:


> all working fine now for me 810 and iPhone. Software updates on all devices appeared to have fixed this. Uploads every time now for me, only plug in to charge.



Tried the bluetooth connection with the updated Garmin app yesterday and it connected and synced to my Windows Phone with no problems. Time will tell, but this looks promising.


----------



## toffee (5 Feb 2017)

Anyone now getting problems with uploading an edge 810 via an iphone.

Mrs T's problems have now come back and it no longer uploads


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Feb 2017)

Nope not here however not on latest firmware !


----------



## JtB (5 Feb 2017)

I've been uploading rides from my Edge 1000 through my iPhone without any problems, the only thing though is that when you're at home you never can quite tell if the ride gets uploaded through the iPhone or the WIFi.


----------



## huwsparky (25 Feb 2017)

When mine was playing up I deleted a load of rides from the history and it started working properly again.


----------



## Tom B (12 Mar 2017)

Is it just me or whenever Garmin release new firmware do they fix one bug and create another?

The most recent update has fixed the brightness resetting to 100% after charging but then created an issue uploading. I now have to switch off my phone bluetooth then switch it back on for the 520 to upload.

I cant remember previous bugs, but they have been numerous, usually minor, but there has usually always been something.


----------



## huwsparky (12 Mar 2017)

Tom B said:


> Is it just me or whenever Garmin release new firmware do they fix one bug and create another?
> 
> The most recent update has fixed the brightness resetting to 100% after charging but then created an issue uploading. I now have to switch off my phone bluetooth then switch it back on for the 520 to upload.
> 
> I cant remember previous bugs, but they have been numerous, usually minor, but there has usually always been something.


I agree, it's pretty buggy on the whole but there's no real alternative for me. Garmin don't seem to have proper competition in this sector.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2017)

I've got an Edge 810 running software: 6.10.0.0 which was working fine up until a couple of weeks ago and which has now stopped auto uploading rides. They're in there and can be manually uploaded, but they won't upload automatically like they used to do.
If it's a co-incidence I don't know, but I used to be able to access my contacts using Livetrack to email them a link, and that has stopped working too...although Livetrack works fine otherwise.
Phone is a Motorola G4 running Android, which had a recent operating system update (hmm.....)

Any ideas?


----------



## Tom B (30 Mar 2017)

My 520 occasionally does this, turning bluetooth on and off on the phone at the end of the ride after stopping Gary Garmin usually fettles it.


----------



## Tom B (30 Mar 2017)

Bad form to reply to oneself again, but Just thought another time when it was propperly sulking after a firmware update I had to delete my phone (and HRM) from the device and re-add for them to play nice again.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2017)

Tom B said:


> Bad form to reply to oneself again, but Just thought another time when it was propperly sulking after a firmware update I had to delete my phone (and HRM) from the device and re-add for them to play nice again.



Thanks - I'll try both.


----------

